# Fostering Tortoises



## Tyanna (Dec 10, 2014)

I've signed up to help a (kind of) local reptile rescue who gets quite a few tortoises as a foster! I am pretty excited to be able to help and give them a good home while I can.

Quarantine period: How long is this typically? (if same breed I'd let them outside together)

When bringing in a new tortoise, do I need to change substrate every time? What else should I change when bringing in a new tortoise to an enclosure where another has lived?

Thanks!


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 10, 2014)

You would need to sanitize the container and start over fresh with each new inhabitant.


----------



## Tyanna (Dec 10, 2014)

Yvonne G said:


> You would need to sanitize the container and start over fresh with each new inhabitant.



Thanks Yvonne, I was thinking so. Would I need to replace terra cotter saucers/hides or just sanitizing those would be enough? How long would you quarantine for?


----------



## Tyanna (Dec 10, 2014)

I came across some posts on another form, that was pretty old where @biochemnerd808 talked about fostering tortoises. I'd love to hear your experience and advice, Katie!


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 10, 2014)

Just sanitize them. What are you fostering in aid of. For example are they to be adopted out? In that case, you would hope to foster for a very short while until new parents can be found. The longer a tortoise is in a foster situation, the harder it is for the tortoise to acclimate to a new home. My adoptees are by themselves for as long as I have them. The are never put with another tortoise.


----------



## Tyanna (Dec 10, 2014)

Yvonne G said:


> Just sanitize them. What are you fostering in aid of. For example are they to be adopted out? In that case, you would hope to foster for a very short while until new parents can be found. The longer a tortoise is in a foster situation, the harder it is for the tortoise to acclimate to a new home. My adoptees are by themselves for as long as I have them. The are never put with another tortoise.



Yes, to be adopted out. I'm not yet familiar with how quick this rescue's torts get adopted out, but I actually might be interested in adopting a few myself, too.

I will plan not to put them with another tortoise, then.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Dec 10, 2014)

Tyanna said:


> Yes, to be adopted out. I'm not yet familiar with how quick this rescue's torts get adopted out, but I actually might be interested in adopting a few myself, too.
> 
> I will plan not to put them with another tortoise, then.


There are many rescue sites I visit regularly, and torts move trough pretty quickly. One day there was this adorable little russian on FoS (Friends of Scales) and the next he was gone, adopted, the notice said! So you may not need to wait long. 
One thing I'd do is make sure the adoptees are well educated on how to care for said tort


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 10, 2014)

Along with sterilizing everything and changing things like the substrate, be sure you keep the animals separated as you won't know if they are sick. Also be sure to do a good job of washing your hands in between the different animals. Keep your UVB bulbs new, because most often these animals will be lacking having exposure to such lights or natural sunlight.


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 10, 2014)

Along with sterilizing everything and changing things like the substrate, be sure you keep the animals separated as you won't know if they are sick. Also be sure to do a good job of washing your hands in between the different animals. Keep your UVB bulbs new, because most often these animals will be lacking having exposure to such lights or natural sunlight.


----------



## biochemnerd808 (Dec 11, 2014)

Perfect and very experienced advice being given above!  

The one thing I would add is that I would use pyrex pie dishes rather than terra cotta anything in a rescue enclosure. You can pop the pyrex dish into the dishwasher to fully sanitize it, whereas a terra cotta dish is very porous. I actually use pyrex in all the tort enclosures. I get the pie dishes at Goodwill.


----------



## phebe121 (Dec 11, 2014)

I didnt even know they fostered torts omg that is so cool


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 11, 2014)

phebe121 said:


> I didnt even know they fostered torts omg that is so cool



Some members in here have/are fostering tortoises temporarily for others members too. Which is so great, then folks don't have to give up their animals if something like going into the service, loss of a job, ect.., happens to them.


----------



## phebe121 (Dec 11, 2014)

Jacqui said:


> Some members in here have/are fostering tortoises temporarily for others members too. Which is so great, then folks don't have to give up their animals if something like going into the service, loss of a job, ect.., happens to them.



This is amazing alot of people need to do this.


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 11, 2014)

Right. I've been fostering Dr. Cosmonaut's two RF tortoise for going on three years (that's two years longer than I was originally told). Pretty soon I'm going to have to start thinking of them as mine.


----------



## phebe121 (Dec 11, 2014)

Yvonne G said:


> Right. I've been fostering Dr. Cosmonaut's two RF tortoise for going on three years (that's two years longer than I was originally told). Pretty soon I'm going to have to start thinking of them as mine.



The only thing is when you start going there mine that person will be like im ready to have them back.i know ill ne.talling to my bf about this to see what he.thinks its just awesome


----------



## Tyanna (Dec 11, 2014)

biochemnerd808 said:


> Perfect and very experienced advice being given above!
> 
> The one thing I would add is that I would use pyrex pie dishes rather than terra cotta anything in a rescue enclosure. You can pop the pyrex dish into the dishwasher to fully sanitize it, whereas a terra cotta dish is very porous. I actually use pyrex in all the tort enclosures. I get the pie dishes at Goodwill.



Good idea, thank you!



Yellow Turtle01 said:


> There are many rescue sites I visit regularly, and torts move trough pretty quickly. One day there was this adorable little russian on FoS (Friends of Scales) and the next he was gone, adopted, the notice said! So you may not need to wait long.
> One thing I'd do is make sure the adoptees are well educated on how to care for said tort



That's who I am going to be foster for - Friends of Scales in Illinois.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Dec 11, 2014)

Tyanna said:


> Good idea, thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> That's who I am going to be foster for - Friends of Scales in Illinois.


That make me happy! I love them and their site


----------



## phebe121 (Dec 11, 2014)

Just looked at there site aww i wish i could adopt them all even know i dont live there im in love with one of the Russian torts


----------



## Tyanna (Dec 11, 2014)

phebe121 said:


> Just looked at there site aww i wish i could adopt them all even know i dont live there im in love with one of the Russian torts



I want the two girls.


----------



## phebe121 (Dec 11, 2014)

Im in love with the one with the over grown beak


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 11, 2014)

phebe121 said:


> The only thing is when you start going there mine that person will be like im ready to have them back.i know ill ne.talling to my bf about this to see what he.thinks its just awesome




I've tried to contact him, and I've sent a letter to his mom, but haven't heard a word from either of them for the whole time - and no response to my letter either. Of course, the tortoises are his if and when he ever comes to claim them, but I really would like to hear from him.


----------



## Tyanna (Dec 11, 2014)

Yvonne G said:


> I've tried to contact him, and I've sent a letter to his mom, but haven't heard a word from either of them for the whole time - and no response to my letter either. Of course, the tortoises are his if and when he ever comes to claim them, but I really would like to hear from him.



That's hard. After that long, I wouldn't want to ever give them back.


----------



## phebe121 (Dec 11, 2014)

Yvonne G said:


> I've tried to contact him, and i've sent a letter to his mom, but haven't heard a word from either of them for the whole time - and no response to my letter either. Of course, the tortoises are his if and when he ever comes to claim them, but I really would like to hear from him.



I dont blame you sounds like.they pond them off on you and they should care enough to contact you


----------

